# New Business in the Dordogne?



## Juliebeanland

I am currently making a series for Channel 4 about British people moving to the Dordogne to set up new ventures or businesses. Are you due to move to the area to begin a new business or is this to be your first season in your new venture? We are also looking for people who may be expanding or doing something different with their current businesses. If this interests you we would love to hear more.


----------

